# Do you wash your hands after you poop?



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

I never do, but it's never smeared all over my hands, I'm very careful about it.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh,yes!! I get really perturbed if I'm aware someone hasn't -I mean it only takes a minute,why not just do it?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

After I take a dump, yes. Don't wash my hands after I pee though when I'm at home.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Koloz said:


> I never do, but it's never smeared all over my hands, I'm very careful about it.


That is nasty bacteria. If you are not careful, you can get pink eye and REALLY look like Pazuzu.


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> That is nasty bacteria. If you are not careful, you can get pink eye and REALLY look like Pazuzu.


I've never been sick and never washed them for as long as I can remember, but I never use toilet paper, just warm wash cloths. Toilet paper doesn't do the job for me. 
PAZUZU will return!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh that's just gross. I hate it when guys poo or urinate in public restrooms and head straight out the bathroom door instead of the sink.

How hard is it to wash your hands?


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

It's not just you to consider though,you could quite easily make someone else sick. You might never even know it,just the poor luck of the next person to touch the door handle.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Wash your hands. Deadly diseases are spread that way.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

What if you use hand sanitizer in place of washing your hands?

Btw, nice avatar OP.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Of course I do. Thank you for letting me know that you don't. I make sure to avoid shaking your hand if I ever were to meet you.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I always wash my hands whether I do number 1 or 2.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a full blown shower to cleanse the stench. Probably a good thing I only need to once every week or two.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

You don't wash your hands? Dude, that's how nuns catch that one disease that most people get from sex.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I wash my hands after taking a **** _and _pissing. I can see not doing it after pissing but taking a ****? Damn, son.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

no, i wipe using my hands and then i smear "Hunter was here! " on the walls of my house... people always just think im very into modern art... little do they know


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

My butt wiping Technique does not require hand washing. It's done in a safe and healthy way.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I always wash my hands any time I go to the bathroom.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Koloz said:


> My butt wiping Technique does not require hand washing. It's done in a safe and healthy way.


You wipe with your left and eat with your right? :b


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes both 1 and 2, I'm utterly disgusted by those that say otherwise, may we never meet.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

When i'm at home i'm more likely to wash my hands. I don't want fecal germs all over my living quarters. But outside the home.... not so much! You're welcome, public!


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

Koloz said:


> My butt wiping Technique does not require hand washing. It's done in a safe and healthy way.


Let's share the knowledge. :lol


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

frank81 said:


> Let's share the knowledge. :lol


Toilet paper and me do not mix well together, when I did use TP years ago, It always was to thin and would tear so easily and just make a mess. I don't understand how TP works for anyone. So I tossed that and have been using Large wash clothes that I wet with warm water and it can wrap around my whole hand protecting it from exposed areas. So I wipe with those and everything's been great since and it just slides off after, and it's renewable after being washed so less money to spend on TP. Yeah I'm weird as ****.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

OMG, tmi. :lol


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

In a public restroom, yes, always.

At home, not always. :um


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Koloz said:


> Toilet paper and me do not mix well together, when I did use TP years ago, It always was to thin and would tear so easily and just make a mess. I don't understand how TP works for anyone. So I tossed that and have been using Large wash clothes that I wet with warm water and it can wrap around my whole hand protecting it from exposed areas. So I wipe with those and everything's been great since and it just slides off after, and it's renewable after being washed so less money to spend on TP. Yeah I'm weird as ****.


That's nasty. I hope you hand wash these cloths immediately after pooping because if you put them in the hamper then that is so unsanitary in so so many levels. And washing your clothes with rags full of feces is just....bleh.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Of course. I didn't realise this was something that needed to be asked.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes i always do and Its true toilet papers doesn't do the job.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

It simply is good manners of a well trained gentlemen to do so after a visit to the bathroom.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

All the time. I use the restroom so much because I am constantly drinking water due to my stupid illness. So I don't really bother wash my hands only after I urinate. That's sometimes. Not always. Atleast I have my hand sanitizer with me.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes, with hot water and soap. I don't want any nasty germs on my hands. The idea of possibly ingesting a **** germ is enough to make me barf.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

What! I though girls don't poop. Barf, I'm never doing that again.


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

Koloz said:


> Toilet paper and me do not mix well together, when I did use TP years ago, It always was to thin and would tear so easily and just make a mess. I don't understand how TP works for anyone. So I tossed that and have been using Large wash clothes that I wet with warm water and it can wrap around my whole hand protecting it from exposed areas. So I wipe with those and everything's been great since and it just slides off after, and it's renewable after being washed so less money to spend on TP. Yeah I'm weird as ****.


Yup. U did mention that earlier. But I was wondering how you could be so sure you didn't touch the poop accidentally since you had to hold the cloth with your hand anyway.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

There's people that DON'T wash their hands after they poo?! There's bacteria and all other gross stuff in poo! I always always always wash my hands, and after I pee too. I thought everyone did, it's just common courtesy for other people too, considering you touch things throughout the day. I don't like thinking that the door I opened was previously opened by an unwashed, poo-wiping hand.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Koloz said:


> Toilet paper and me do not mix well together, when I did use TP years ago, It always was to thin and would tear so easily and just make a mess. I don't understand how TP works for anyone. So I tossed that and have been using Large wash clothes that I wet with warm water and it can wrap around my whole hand protecting it from exposed areas. So I wipe with those and everything's been great since and it just slides off after, and it's renewable after being washed so less money to spend on TP. Yeah I'm weird as ****.


How rough are you wiping if toilet paper is messy? You're no supposed to like give yourself a colonoscopy with it. And the bacteria travels through the wash cloth, it's not an actual barrier between your hand and the germs. And it doesn't slide off afterwards so that it's ready for re-use, there's still bacteria on them.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

People who use wash cloths are kind of gross. Even in the shower, what is the point? A soaking wet cloth that has been exposed to all kinds of crevices.....oh the horror.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Koloz said:


> Toilet paper and me do not mix well together, when I did use TP years ago, It always was to thin and would tear so easily and just make a mess. I don't understand how TP works for anyone. So I tossed that and have been using Large wash clothes that I wet with warm water and it can wrap around my whole hand protecting it from exposed areas. So I wipe with those and everything's been great since and it just slides off after, and it's renewable after being washed so less money to spend on TP. Yeah I'm weird as ****.


I kind of have a similar problem with TP... I usually just put a bit of water and soap on the TP so it's not drenched but moist. Works well enough for me.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Of course. I find it highly disturbing that anyone wouldn't.

And, mandatory Seinfeld reference:


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I wash my hands after everything and before everything......

I cannot believe some people still cant grasp the thought and importance of washing your hands, after even being in the bathroom, can protect you significantly from a lot of illness...


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

yes i wash my hands after peeing or pooing, dont use TP, i use baby wipes which are then flushed away


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I wash my hands before hand too....
I don't want to infect my butt opening with the common cold


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

who the hell washes their hands that's gross


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

I do, and I do so when I pee as well.


----------



## worldcitizen (Aug 28, 2011)

Duh, who doesn't?!


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

TheAzn said:


> I do, and I do so when I pee as well.


this


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I've rimmed more people than I've shaken hands with (some of them weren't even very healthy) and have never gotten the slightest bit sick from it. I think people exaggerate the consequences. Yes, there may be bacteria (maybe even a ton of it) but that doesn't necessarily = doom.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I wash my hands constantly, like I'm terrified. Constantly terrified.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't because I realised people don't like being around me when I have pooey hands. So when ever I want some time on my own or a bit of space I just don't wash my hands (good for when you want to eat in peace). Wierdly animals seem to pay me more attention to me though.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

lad said:


> I don't because I realised people don't like being around me when I have pooey hands. So when ever I want some time on my own or a bit of space I just don't wash my hands


:lol

Now you've given me an idea! I'm gonna have myself a shirt printed that says....

"Leave me alone. I just pooped and I didn't wash up!"


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> who the hell washes their hands that's gross


I know, wtf? Some people are so uncivilized. We should stop wiping are butts too. Don't they know their poo is a part of them, and they shouldn't be ashamed, nor wash away its remnants with putrid soap bubbles? And imagine all the toilet paper and water we'd save!


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Sure, I do. I also apply antibacterial solution after washing my hands.

Like a boss.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Always


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

illmatic1 said:


> no, i wipe using my hands and then i smear "Hunter was here! " on the walls of my house... people always just think im very into modern art... little do they know


lmao! xD

I'm a germ freak and always wash my hands after using the bathroom. Even if I want to pick at my lip and my hands feel dirty, I'll get some of my hand sanitizer and use that for my hands.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I let the shower rinse my hands clean after I poop in there.


----------

